#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Президент США встретился с Далай-ламой

## Бхусуку

http://top.rbc.ru/society/17/10/2007/122680.shtml

*Президент США встретился с Далай-ламой*

 Президент США Джордж Буш провел встречу с духовным лидером Тибета - далай-ламой XIV Тензином Гъяцо. Встреча прошла 16 октября в Вашингтоне накануне вручения далай-ламе золотой медали Конгресса. 

Правительство Китая, считающее лидера Тибета персоной нон-грата, выразило США резкий протест, сообщает Reuters. 

Администрация Дж.Буша постаралась предотвратить возможное ухудшение отношений с Китаем после встречи президента с далай-ламой. "Мы никоим образом не хотим раскачивать лодку", - заявила пресс-секретарь Белого дома Дана Перино.

Ранее Китай уже отменил намеченные на декабрь с.г. переговоры по вопросам прав человека с канцлером Германии Ангелой Меркель после встречи А.Меркель с далай-ламой 23 сентября с.г. В связи с визитом Тензина Гъяцо в США очередной раунд шестисторонних переговоров США, России, Великобритании, Франции, Китая и Германии по иранской ядерной проблеме, намеченный на 17 октября с.г., был отложен до следующей недели. Как сообщили в Госдепартаменте США, встреча была отложена по просьбе правительства Китая.

Территория Тибета была аннексирована Китаем в 1949-1950гг. В 1959г. после подавления очередного восстания тибетцев далай-лама был вынужден покинуть страну и перебраться в Индию, где с того времени живет он сам и находится тибетское правительство в изгнании. Он путешествует по всему миру, пропагандируя идею о том, что тибетцы заслуживают большей свободы от своих китайских хозяев, чем та, которой они пользуются сегодня. В 1989г. Тензин Гьяцо стал лауреатом Нобелевской премии мира.

Эти поездки раздражают китайские власти, которые регулярно называют его сепаратистом, намеревающимся отделить Тибет от родины. Но поскольку далай-лама живет не в Китае, а в Индии, у Пекина практически нет рычагов влияния на его деятельность.

В свою очередь, США неоднократно призывали Пекин "наладить диалог" с далай-ламой, но власти КНР в ответ утверждают, что это возможно лишь в том случае, если далай-лама прекратит выступать за независимость Тибета.

Золотая медаль была учреждена конгрессом США в 18-м веке. Первым ею был награжден президент Соединенных Штатов Джордж Вашингтон. Сначала медаль вручали военным, однако со временем она превратилась в гражданскую награду и стала присуждаться выдающимся политикам, ученым, деятелям искусства, борцам за гражданские права. Среди лауреатов - Авраам Линкольн, Уинстон Черчилль, мать Тереза, Нельсон Мандела, Уолт Дисней.

Для вручения кому-либо Золотой медали необходимы согласие двух третей членов каждой из палат высшего законодательного органа страны, а также подпись президента. Наградить далай-ламу американские законодатели решили "в знак признания его заслуг в деле борьбы за мир и гражданские права, а также пропаганду терпимости и отказа от насилия". 


17 октября 2007г.

----------

